# 2012 Challenge 10/52



## gstanfield (Mar 4, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week ten:

Animals


As usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you. I've got a feeling that this week will be a popular one, seems to be the favorite subject matter for many people on here 

Have fun!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 7, 2012)

Guess I'll just get this CHALLENGE started  Rebecca and I had to make a trip to the big city and on the way home we spotted some ducks circling a flooded field so I had her swing off the hyway behind it to see iffin we could get some mushing but nothing was close enough for much of a shot. Chase was in need of a break so we pulled over and let him out. After he was done we moved on and then I spotted my target. In the last several days I had got some deer ,turkey and small birds pics just in case I didn't get something better for the CHALLENGE but this Yellow-bellied marmot/ Rockchuck gave me a chance for something a bit different so I just had to mush a few and got this one that's pretty good

ROCKCHUCK enjoying a bit of sunshine 

Kodak Z812 in auto mode


----------



## Crickett (Mar 7, 2012)

Cool shot Mike!


----------



## quinn (Mar 7, 2012)

Very cool indeed Mike!I was wondering what you'd get a shot of!


----------



## gstanfield (Mar 9, 2012)

Good shot Mike. If I can ever kick this stupid sickness I have going on I'll be back to snapping shots.  Maybe I'll just step out on the back deck and take a pic of some mule deer...


----------



## LureheadEd (Mar 9, 2012)

*Last pic...*

Sorry I hadn't posted in a bit, you guys are way too much fun !!!



 Last pic of Milo, he's been gone for 12 days now...We've had him for 8+ yrs., He's been the neighborhood boss for the last 4...Sometimes he'll leave for 3 or 4 days, come back all stinkin' tore up and happy, but never more than a week... I heard the yotes on the river bottom that night... 

Terrible pic, but at least it's a pic...


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 10, 2012)

*Hungry little moocher*

at the park.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 10, 2012)

Neat shots, y'all.

Apparently I didn't shoot any animals this week (or if I did, they're still on the card in the camera...).  Oh well, maybe I'll do better next week.


----------

